# CB and Marine radio combination ???



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone make a combination CB and Marine radio?


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Not that I'm aware of, they operate on different frequencies. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Listen to CB talk when on the road or a trip & listen to boaters / fisherman when by a port. I've been thinking of getting a CB for my Jeep and thought it would be nice to hear what was going on, on the water when I'm by the coast.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Cobra makes a nice handheld CB that runs around $100, also has a weather channel. Cobra and Uniden make handheld ship to shore radios for 100 to 150. Boaters that use CB's use channel 10. Both radios come with power cords for 12v, which saves on the batteries. Good Luck.....Tim


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

sgc said:


> Does anyone make a combination CB and Marine radio?


NO.....the frequencies are to far apart for a single antenna to handle.

Also, most marine radios are FM, and CB's are AM. Technologies are different......sort of like trying to play a CD on a record player.

Some ham radios can be modified to do what you want, but cost is extremely high.

Steve


----------

